# Earthquake near Vigan city.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Just experienced my first real earthquake, had them before but only 2.5 to 4 and barely noticeable.








We are about 120 kilometres from the epi centre, I was sitting using the laptop and felt some small movement and uneasy like I was drunk (yet again) and then it hit. the house started shaking north to south for a few seconds and then swayed at least 4 to 5 inches back back and forward for another 10 seconds, things falling off shelves, kitchen drawers and cupboard doors opening, very scary. Ben just showed me footage of a mini tsunami that hit the village (2 kilometres away) and don't worry we are watching the ocean big time.

The interesting thing is while our house was moving side to side and a little up and down after inspection not one crack in any wall, a testimony to concrete and steel.
No power as some power poles went over and the generator was a good investment to keep all the guys working.

I hope I don't see this happen again and hope those closer are ok and safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An add on. Not one aftershock,,,,,, good or bad? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like you got through it ok. Stay safe! Some estimates are as high as 7.3. USGS is calling it 7.0. Looks like Abra to the North got the worst of it. Quite a bit of damage but so far not a lot of injuries reported.

Our family in Baguio got a good shake. Baguio scares me. After they got crushed in 1996, they have built like crazy, and I don't believe all those tall buildings built on slopes will survive.

Strangely, here in Subic, I just got a Tsunami warning on my phone.
Correction: The warning was actually a "no Tsunami threat" message, to put peoples minds at ease.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

All safe here TY Don. Hope all are safe and well. Scary when you are sitting on a chair and watching your 4 or 500 tons of concrete and block home moving left to right 4 to 5 inches, very scary and had me wound up for an hour or more.
Yep agree with what you say with the buildings in Baguio and the slopes.
We had no Tsunami here as there is a headland to the north of us but they got got mini tsunami just north of us.

Ben just told me one fatality in Baguio on a construction site.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I just saw footage of the 4/500 year old bell tower in Vigan starting to collapse, sad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I just saw footage of the 4/500 year old bell tower in Vigan starting to collapse, sad.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I saw that and some pictures of it after. Looks like the main structure made it and can be repaired.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> An add on. Not one aftershock,,,,,, good or bad?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hello Pearl, I'm glad you survived without any major damages or injuries. Following the 2013 Bohol quake, which was about a similar magnitude to the one which just happened, the aftershocks lasted for about one month, and then they gradually dwindled down to nothing after that. I was also in the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake which hit the San Francisco, California area pretty hard, and in that case the aftershocks also lasted for about a month. As far as I know, there as never been a case where an aftershock as been more powerful than the initial quake. Hope that brings you some solace.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Maxx, as said not one aftershock so is there another quake coming? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Scary when you are sitting on a chair and watching your 4 or 500 tons of concrete and block home moving left to right 4 to 5 inches, very scary and had me wound up for an hour or more.
> Cheers, Steve.


Well I never did the math on our house. All I know is it took 1100 sacks of cement to construct.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Maxx, as said not one aftershock so is there another quake coming?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Cheers, Steve.
[/QUOTE]
Well, no one can be 100% certain when it comes to things like this, but most likely there will not be another huge quake for some time. Most likely you will have aftershocks ranging between 4 and 6 on the Richter scale for a few days, and then over the following weeks the aftershocks will gradually get weaker and weaker until you don't feel them anymore. Also, according to the United States Geological Survey, there have been four aftershocks thus far, with the strongest one being around 4.9 on the scale.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Latest Earthquakes







earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Well I never did the math on our house. All I know is it took 1100 sacks of cement to construct.


I am guessing Zep but a person or a million tons is nothing compared to mother natures forces, felt my insignificance today.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A little research is telling me that where my house is was only a 5.1 on the richter scale, wow enough to move the house back and forward like 4 inches, hope I never experience a 7.1 like they did up north.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

